
Quit my job to start a mobile game studio and just released our first game - aust_in_space
Just 6 months ago, I had finally saved up enough money to leave my job and pursue my dream of creating a mobile game studio. I had already been creating games in my free time after work and it was more of just a hobby then but I decided to take the risk and make it a full-time gig. Since I quit, I had been working on an iOS title called Bumper Jump and I finally just released it. I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts on it and answer any questions you may have. Here&#x27;s the link to Bumper Jump on the App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1082793702
======
tostitos1979
The game looks really cute. Will take it for a spin on the weekend (wife has
an iphone while I get stuck with Android). I assume you used SpriteKit? Did
you do the graphics yourself or hire someone? They look simple but very
professional!

Also .. where are you based (trying to judge cost of living of areas vs mine)?

~~~
aust_in_space
Yep it's SpriteKit! How did you know it was that and not some other 2D engine?
Thanks, I did the graphics just in photoshop. I'm based in Seattle. There's a
pretty large gaming industry here.

~~~
tostitos1979
Very cool!

My guess was SpriteKit because there was only an iOS version :) The physics
capabilities you get with are quite awesome. Haven't seen something that works
equally well and that's cross platform. I started playing with Unity as a
hobby ... given how programmable it is, I assume there are physics engine
plugins for it.

Best of luck!!

~~~
aust_in_space
Yea it's pretty great but I was planning on getting into Unity in the future
so I can make 2.5D and 3D games and develop it cross-platform.

------
partisan
Looks cute. It's nice to see someone following their dream.

Clickable:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1082793702](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1082793702)

~~~
aust_in_space
Thanks, I don't post here much if you couldn't already tell :)

------
victorbello
It looks like a fun game!

Congratulations on following your dream, I wish I had the same opportunity.

I'll give it a try and tell you more later.

~~~
aust_in_space
Thanks, it's never to late!

------
joshschreuder
Cool game! Reminds me a bit of Icy Tower :)

One piece of feedback - I get a popup to login to Game Center every time I
open the app. If I don't want to login, it would be nice if you stopped
bugging me about it.

Apart from that, well done on shipping!

------
coreymaass
Just played. Really fun, tho confirms how rubbish I am at games :-) The only
thing I didn't like was the ufo that saves you (?) when you screw up. I wasn't
sure what was going on.

------
frou_dh
Great artwork and colour scheme. The title screen looks dynamite. Gameplay is
fun and has good feel.

One thing: I wouldn't place the bar that counts down a powerup's effect at the
top-left beside the score. It's way too small and is pretty much outside my
field of view while I'm carefully placing bumpers in the lower portion of the
screen.

------
nvusuvu
Fun. I'll let my kids have a go and get their feedback.

------
Rainymood
No offense but I feel this shouldnt be on HN.

This is plainly some thinly veiled advertising. This belongs on Reddit imho
(it also has a way larger userbase).

~~~
joshschreuder
It's a free game. Who really cares?

Also, have you ever used HN before? Every single Show HN is basically what
this post is and those are a mix of free products, bootstrapped startups, cool
tech demos etc. so it's not like this is any different or somehow advertising
when those aren't.

